# Bild perspektivisch drehen...



## lunix (15. Januar 2004)

Hi @ all,

mal wieder ne  frage - geht sicher einfach, nur raff ich's nicht -.-

wollte gerne 'n paar Bilder von mir genauso drehen wie hier zu sehen - bitte um unterstützung ^^

gleiche nochmal, nur etwas andere Perspektive:  *klick* 

Greets
Lunix

PS: jaaa, ich hab die suchfunktion genutzt... nur irgendwie nicht das gefunden, was ich gesucht hab ^^


----------



## stopfi (15. Januar 2004)

Hallo,
das ist ganz einfach zu machen:

"Bearbeiten->Transformieren->Perspektivisch verzerren"

und dann n bisschen rumprobieren.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (15. Januar 2004)

Menü: Bearbeiten -> Transformieren, Frei Transformieren, Drehen, Neigen, Perspektivisch verzerren....

Sollte helfen und wenn nicht.... - welcome back!


----------



## Needa (19. Januar 2004)

Das ganze sieht dann aber nicht wirklich 3D-Grafisch aus, finde ich, falls du einen solchen Effekt, damit erreichen wolltest.


----------



## Comander_Keen (20. Januar 2004)

Um wie bei Beispiel #2 den Tiefeneffekt zu schaffen: Ebendeneffekt -> Schlagschatten.

Bei #1 wird das ganze ein wenig komplizierter.

-keen!


----------

